# We're back!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi all, just got back from a 3 week vacation. I was hoping Misha was gonna have a huge growth spurt while I was gone, lol. We got back yesterday and I measured her at 9 inches. She is 5 months old. Though she grew in height, she is still very petite. Her features are tiny. I am beginning to think she will be too petite to show. I think we will try a few UKC shows and see how that goes. Honestly, if she is too small, no biggie. We bought her as a pet not as a show dog and the groomer in me would LOVE to go back to a shorter cut (lol I am so lazy!). Either way she is absolutely gorgeous and just a love!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

If she is only 5 months old she will grow some more. You might just get her tall enough yet. How much does she weigh now? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Haven't weighed her yet, we do it at the vet on a puppy scale. I believe right around 3 pounds. I too think she might make the height, but both her breeder and her groomer say she has a "small face". Funny if you go by months, she was born October 27th, putting her at 5 months, but in weeks she is 23 weeks. I guess we keep playing the waiting game and keep banding her tk.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My Kensi was born oct 17 and weighs 2 lbs exactly right now but is only 6 1/2 inches so we know she will be tiny. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You never know sometimes people or dogs don't grow on schedule. My sister was the shortest girl in high school when she was a junior. Then in two weeks she grew 5 inches. She would go to sleep and the next day her pants and shoes would not fit. My mom thought she was dying- she would moan in her sleep. When we went to the doctor everything was OK it was just a growth spurt. Maybe your dog will have a late growth spurt.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

That's true. We got Lila because the breeder said she was too tiny to breed. By the time she was a year old she weighed 8 lbs and was just about 9 1/2 inches. The breeder said she would stay at 8 inches and around 4 to 5 lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Misha is a doll, tiny or not. She still has some growing to do. At 5 months old she is still a baby. We are continuing to work with Jazzy and now have a good plan for him that I feel comfortable with. Stick to your plan with banding her top knot.  We may meet at a dog show yet!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone! I will keep at it! Poodlemama you have some tiny dogs! 

Outwest, I am still planning on taking those classes! I am waiting for the weather to warm up. Misha gets so so cold! lol 

We can go to some UKC shows together! Wouldn't that just be fun?? I think Misha and Jazz would be great friends. Their sizes together would be something to see! Misha could be his pillow


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Generally small dogs have their biggest growth spurt between 6-9 months old. Within that period of time they can even double in size practically overnight, so I wouldn't worry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My largest one is Omar at 7 lbs and 9 inches. Smallest is Kensi. All 5 together weigh 23 lbs. LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Show UKC. We have a great time. She still has growing to do. Echo largest growth spurt came between 6-7 months & grew a whole inch. But her weight stays on the lighter side with solid bone to boot. Echo will turn 8 months in a couple of days & stands at 10 1/4" & 5.6lbs. I expect her to mature to 6 lbs but one never knows. My 12" Louisa I keep expecting her to be 10 lbs but t over 2 years of age she hangs in the 8.8-9.3lb range. Go figure.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We will show UKC! I'm excited. My groomer groomed for a professional poodle handler years ago. She would occasionally fill in when he had more than one dog in a class and so she is experienced in showing. She said she would handle her for me (including the grooming) at some UKC shows.


----------

